# Rechte usw...



## Interritor (30. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen!


Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar ich haben Server (Linux Debian) auf dem Apache usw... läuft. 
Und ich will das er PhP-Script auch ausführt auch wenn sie nicht die Recht 777, 666 besitzen... wo kann ich das einstellen???

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

Interritor


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2003)

Afaik dürfte das nicht gehen. Ich denke, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, die Rechte automatisch gleich beim Erstellen / Uploaden der Datei auf 666 / 777 setzen zu lassen.

P.S.: Falls ich mit meiner Antwort jetzt total falsch liege, bitte verzeih' mir.


----------



## Interritor (31. März 2003)

Das müsste schon gehen weil bei Werbhoster (z.b. Puretec) ist es ja auch so....


----------



## einfachso (31. März 2003)

Hi,

also wenn die Berechtigung eines Files nicht das x (für eXecute) beinhaltet, darf es garnicht gehen, das würde ja auch den Sinn einer solchen Struktur widersprechen!

Das mindeste ist, das dein apache die Berechtigung hat, das File auszuführen!

bye
einfachso


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Interritor _
> *Das müsste schon gehen weil bei Werbhoster (z.b. Puretec) ist es ja auch so.... *


Ja, dort könnte das gleich über die FTP-Software gelöst sein.
Aufgrund deines Postings bin ich jedoch davon ausgegangen, dass du direkt auf dem Server arbeitest ... now


----------

